# I'm Flabergasted



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

Alot of members are stuck up here. Or is it just me. Its probably just me...going crazy again.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 6, 2010)

Have you been posting stupid threads?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 6, 2010)

Says the dog with a top hat.


----------



## Slyck (Sep 6, 2010)

And I'm the king of Spain.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2010)

FLABALABALABALABA GASSSSSSSSSSSSSTED

GASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

FLABBY MCGASTED

GABBERFLASTED

MASTERBLASTED

This post has more enriching content than most school textbooks.  You are welcome.


----------



## Slyck (Sep 6, 2010)

Up yours, OP. I always make incredibly meaningful threads.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 6, 2010)

We don't give a shit.


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm counting on giving me shit. I dont want your terds...


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> I'm counting on giving me shit. I dont want your terds...


 
but you are a dog

dogs love turds

they are like doggie hors d'oeuvres


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

I...I dont know what your talking about!? YOU LIE LIE!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 6, 2010)

Trust me if you are flabbergasted already, then by the end of the month you'll have stopped posting and ragequit.
Also you did not spell flabbergasted right.


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

Its called being creative. I spell wrong, it makes me creative.


----------



## Slyck (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> Its called being creative. I spell wrong, it makes me creative.


 			 				 					Sounds like you live an interesting life.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> Its called being creative. I spell wrong, it makes me creative.


No, it makes you not know how to spell.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> Its called being creative. I spell wrong, it makes me creative.


 You just don't have spellcheck on.


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

I have to download something for it, dont wanna do it.


----------



## Aden (Sep 6, 2010)

flay-bur-gasted is how I'm reading the title


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome to FurAffintiy Forums, tazing is the first door on the left, verbal beatdowns the third door on the right and lulz first door on the right :V


----------



## Slyck (Sep 6, 2010)

Hound you're not going to be accepted here until you post your AIM or Yahoo or some chat thing. Symbolic of you don't have anything to hide. I have all my shit available and everyone loves me.

Just a tip for FAF.


----------



## Enwon (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> Its called being creative. I spell wrong, it makes me creative.


 
Is creative another word for stupid?


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

.........chat or IM? ....OH MY BLOODY LORDY GOD! YOUR ALL.....RP'ers you want.....oh my OH MAY GAWD AAAAHAHAHOIUPRHPIORPOGKRPIKH!


----------



## Slyck (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> .........chat or IM? ....OH MY BLOODY LORDY GOD! YOUR ALL.....RP'ers you want.....oh my OH MAY GAWD AAAAHAHAHOIUPRHPIORPOGKRPIKH!


 I never got bothered. We sure as hell don't want to chat with the likes of you, it's a trust thing.


----------



## ShearedSheep (Sep 6, 2010)

What on god's green grass is this? As a sheep. I'm familiar with the story of the Billy Goats Gruff --Sheep and Goats have a lot in common and so we have a bit of a shared culture-- and if I remember correctly the Aesop of that story was "Don't feed the troll!" or "Don't answer a troll's riddle" or maybe it was "Kick the troll in the nads!" either way they all sound like winning strategies to me.


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

Sounds fun


----------



## Slyck (Sep 6, 2010)

ShearedSheep said:


> What on god's green grass is this? As a sheep. I'm familiar with the story of the Billy Goats Gruff --Sheep and Goats have a lot in common and so we have a bit of a shared culture-- and if I remember correctly the Aesop of that story was "Don't feed the troll!" or "Don't answer a troll's riddle" or maybe it was "Kick the troll in the nads!" either way they all sound like winning strategies to me.


Better is to stop the trolling.



The Wise Hound said:


> Sounds fun


 
Kid I'm being legit with you. Everyone's going to keep trollin' you until you cough up. If it wasn't true I wouldn't have all my stuff available.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 6, 2010)

*you're


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 6, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Everyone's going to keep trollin' you until you cough up. If it wasn't true I wouldn't have all my stuff available.


 I'm hungry :V


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 6, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Hound you're not going to be accepted here until you post your AIM or Yahoo or some chat thing. Symbolic of you don't have anything to hide. I have all my shit available and everyone loves me.
> 
> Just a tip for FAF.



Yeah, I've been trying to work out how to do that, being the dumb tecnophobe I am, havent been able to do it!


----------



## ShearedSheep (Sep 6, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Better is to stop the trolling.


 
Yes well, I offer solutions for the symptoms not the causes. Can we all agree that Flabbergasted is fun word at least? I like it. It makes me happy to say it.


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

More grammer nazi's HAIL CRITLER!


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> More grammer nazi's HAIL CRITLER!



Yeah, there everywhere, and they will gas us all!


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

You get the joke right critler= criticism


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 6, 2010)

Samael234 said:


> Yeah, there everywhere, and they will gas us all!


 Oh yes, because I disagree with you must mean I am rounding you up, putting a number on your skin.  Then starving you death, making you work, until you are tortured to death. :V


----------



## ShearedSheep (Sep 6, 2010)

Don't suffer the Grammar Nazis and their Secret Spelling Police lightly! FIGHT THE POWER!


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

I GOT THE POWER 

KA-POW!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

This is 

so


stupid


But I love the pubbie furry tears. I love them so much.


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

....WHAT!?


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh yes, because I disagree with you must mean I am rounding you up, putting a number on your skin. Then starving you death, making you work, until you are tortured to death. :V



Well, you never know!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 6, 2010)

ShearedSheep said:


> Don't suffer the Grammar Nazi and their Secret Spelling *Police* lightly! FIGHT THE POWER!


 *hits you with police baton*
*begins tazing you*
*achievement unlocked: "police brutality" 15 points*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 6, 2010)

Molly said:


> This is
> 
> so
> 
> ...


 
Do they sustain you?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *hits you with police baton*
> *begins tazing you*
> *achievement unlocked: "police brutality" 15 points*


 
No man, you gotta punch em after you put the handcuffs on too, that unlocks extra points.


----------



## Slyck (Sep 6, 2010)

Just post it here. Good nuff.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *hits you with police baton*
> *begins tazing you*
> *achievement unlocked: "police brutality" 15 points*


 
DON'T TAZE ME, BRO!


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

I really dont think raptors and sharts really go toghether...its kind of childish


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> sharts


 
lol


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 6, 2010)

Molly said:


> lol


 
shartblasters



Why do I get the feeling The Wise Hound will be banned within the next 48 hours?


----------



## Don (Sep 6, 2010)

This thread is leaking stupid into the rest of the forums.

We must seal the compartments, lest the whole forum drown in idiocy (or unmanageable idiocy, at least).


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA AH AHA HAHAHAHAHAHHASHAA HA AHAHAHA HHA AHHAHAH AHA AH AHA HA AH AHA AH AHA HA AH AHA HA AH AH AAH AHA HAHA HAHAHHA HA HASHA AH AHA HAH AH HAH AHHA AH HA AHA HA HA AHHA HA AH AHA HA AHA HA AHA AH AH AH AHA HA AHASH HAHHAHAHHHHAHAHHHH HA HA A HAHA AH...HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU........AGA AGAGGAGAAHAHAHAHAHAH AHA HA AH AHA HA HA AH AHA HA AH AHA AH AHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA HAHA HA H AH HA HA HAHAHAHA HA AH HAHA HA AH AHA HA AH. *falls down, passes out*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> I really dont think raptors and sharts really go toghether...its kind of childish



Nah, it's sexy.



Molly said:


> lol


 
Sharting;

The act of shitting yourself as you fart.  |3


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> shartblasters
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I get the feeling The Wise Hound will be banned within the next 48 hours?


 I'll bet 24


Don_Wolf said:


> This thread is leaking stupid into the rest of the forums.
> 
> We must seal the compartments, lest the whole forum drown in idiocy (or unmanageable idiocy, at least).


 This is what happens when bad posters escape from the den.

I TOLD YOU BRO
I TOLD YOU ABOUT THE DEN


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 6, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> This thread is leaking stupid into the rest of the forums.
> 
> We must seal the compartments, lest the whole forum drown in idiocy (or unmanageable idiocy, at least).


 
Can't save the Titanic of threads, man.

Just gotta run for the lifeboats.


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

I tell you whats sexy this:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.uniquedaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/the-blue-house.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.uniquedaily.com/the-blue-house/&usg=__2sV8oqW5emXsIGhR0T5e_NlTifQ=&h=364&w=500&sz=46&hl=en&start=103&zoom=1&tbnid=dMQprLHLyy8mjM:&tbnh=138&tbnw=207&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dblue%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1259%26bih%3D613%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=469&ei=2GCFTMSdKcSBlAf077nsDw&oei=v2CFTNvxJ4OdlgfZ8vm2Dg&esq=9&page=7&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:103&tx=118&ty=87


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> I tell you whats sexy this:
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.uniquedaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/the-blue-house.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.uniquedaily.com/the-blue-house/&usg=__2sV8oqW5emXsIGhR0T5e_NlTifQ=&h=364&w=500&sz=46&hl=en&start=103&zoom=1&tbnid=dMQprLHLyy8mjM:&tbnh=138&tbnw=207&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dblue%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1259%26bih%3D613%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=469&ei=2GCFTMSdKcSBlAf077nsDw&oei=v2CFTNvxJ4OdlgfZ8vm2Dg&esq=9&page=7&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:103&tx=118&ty=87


 
This is: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4396552 (nsfw) <3


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

I cannot view this


----------



## Slyck (Sep 6, 2010)

http://d.facdn.net/art/narse/1283456574.narse_gator_character.png (NSFW)

there


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> I cannot view this


 As expected


Slyck said:


> http://d.facdn.net/art/narse/1283456574.narse_gator_character.png (NSFW)
> 
> there


 I usually dislike herps but that is a hot gator


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

D:>


----------



## Slyck (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> D:>


 you're welcome


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

D:>.....


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 6, 2010)

Molly said:


> I usually dislike herps but that is a hot gator


 
  Molly approved.


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

D:>


----------



## Slyck (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> D:>


 Your nickname is now Tomias.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Molly approved.


 
hi5


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 6, 2010)

Molly said:


> hi5


 
hi5  .o/


----------



## ShearedSheep (Sep 6, 2010)

It's a well drawn piece of art. The paunch is a nice touch. Are there any Ewe pinups on this site? Male Gator Men are okay but they don't curl my wool.


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

<........<


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 6, 2010)

ShearedSheep said:


> It's a well drawn piece of art. The paunch is a nice touch. Are there any Ewe pinups on this site? Male Gator Men are okay but they don't curl my wool.


 It's furaffinity of course there is.
btw if you didn't know registartion is back up.


----------



## Aden (Sep 6, 2010)

William (22 July 1136 at Argentan, Normandy, [1][2] - 30 January 1163/64 at Rouen, Normandy[1][2]) was the youngest of the three sons of Geoffrey Plantagenet, Count of Anjou and Empress Matilda, daughter of King Henry I of England. His eldest brother was King Henry II of England, and his 2nd brother was Geoffrey, Count of Nantes. William was Viscount of Dieppe and Count of Poitou. He was also known as William FitzEmpress and as William of Anjou.

In 1156 he was with his brother Henry at the siege of Chinon.[1] This siege was occasioned by the rebellion of their brother Geoffrey[3] He also conducted the siege at the castle of Mountreuil-Bellay. While doing so he had the writings of the Roman military theorist Vegetius read to him; he then did what Vegetius had done, and the siege ended the next day.[4]

In September, 1155, King Henry held a council at Wincester where he enthusiastically considered invading Ireland and giving it to William, making him king. The plans were abandoned when their mother Empress Matilda objected, as she did not consider Ireland worth conquering.[5][6] Henry did, however, make William one of the richest men in England, granting him seven manors (Maldon in Essex; Dartford, Hoo, and Shorne in Kent; Aylsham and Cawston in Norfolk; and Hintlesham in Suffolk).[1] He also had land surrounding Dieppe, Normandy, of which he was made vicomte (viscount).

In 1162 his marriage to Isabel de Warenne, 4th Countess of Surrey, was arranged. She was one of the great heiresses in England, being the widow of William of Blois, count of Boulogne and Mortain, the son of King Stephen of England, and a cousin of William. Because of this relationship a dispensation from affinity was required for the marriage to take place; such dispensations were usually granted without difficulty. Thomas Becket, archbishop of Canterbury refused to support the request for a dispensation and it was not granted because of that.[7] William died suddenly shortly after that, it was said of a broken heart. He was buried in the Cathedral of Notre-Dame in Rouen.[8] Henry blamed Thomas Becket for his brother's death, and this might well be the beginning of the great conflict between them. When Becket was murdered 29 December 1170, one of the knights who killed him was Richard le Breton who had been in William's employ. When he delivered his fatal blow he shouted "take that, for the love of my lord William, the king's brother!"[1]


----------



## ShearedSheep (Sep 6, 2010)

English History is fascinating. I come from a Scottish heritage myself.


----------



## Don (Sep 6, 2010)

ShearedSheep said:


> they don't curl my wool.



That's the greatest sheep-shagging related euphemism I've ever read. Congratulations.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 6, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Can't save the Titanic of threads, man.
> 
> Just gotta run for the lifeboats.


 
Women and children first.


----------



## ShearedSheep (Sep 6, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> That's the greatest sheep-shagging related euphemism I've ever read. Congratulations.



It's nothing really. As a sheep I know a great many sheep themed sexual euphemisms. A common one among my cohorts when they see a fine looking Ewe is: "I'd chew her cud!" Followed by a fit of stutter stop laughing worth of Beavis and Butthead.


----------

